# The Real Hell



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The bible clearly teaches there is a literal hell. However, some bible teachers say that hell was incorrectly translated and really means "The grave". If this is true- if you simply cease to exist when you die, then there couldnt be pain after you die, yet the Bible teaches that those in hell are in torment. Some other religions dont teach hell, they teach reincarnation.

This is how I see hell- It just cannot be fair that God would send someone to eternal physical burning for being a non-believer. Come on... eternity? Burning *forever?* Be honest with yourself. Couldnt something have been lost in translation in the Bible? I believe a lot of the things in there teach principles and truths but in different ways than most interpret it. The bible clearly teaches that God created man and the world, but could it be that how it's described in Genesis is simply an easier way for us to understand it than if that book taught us all about evolution and the big bang? I mean the principle is the same either way- God created us. That's the real truth it's teaching us there. (Personally I take Genesis as a literal account but that's a different topic.)

Now as far as hell is concerned I simply cannot take this as it is tought in the fundamental circles. Could it be that the real hell is this life itself? Could it be that when a non-believer dies they are reincarnated to live another life rather than going to heaven? To me, that seems like hell. I mean look at what we have to go through here. If my view of hell is correct then it makes God seem a lot more fair.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Couldnt something have been lost in translation in the Bible?


Yes, common sense.

There is a literal hell, its called suffering.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That's what I believe and I think hell is described that way simply to teach suffering, just people have taken it literally.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I totally agree.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell is real, it's in Norway and yes!!!!!!!!!!!!it freezes over every winter


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hells in michigan too


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i hope you're not trying to convince me that it's in cali too right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


Icicles? Hell did freeze over. :shock:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> i hope you're not trying to convince me that it's in cali too right?


it must be


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the post Jesse 

I know everyone of us here have different views on life after death but please have a read of this.
Got it from a banner ad that I clicked on above this post lol - 
http://www.gnmagazine.org/afterdeath/?S ... gwodiW46nw


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't view life as hell. That wouldn't be a very good out look on life. Rather. I feel that life is a series of tests. And those tests can be very difficult. Just because life is difficult doesn't mean its hell.I have to believe the Bible when it says there is a literal hell. I don't think its something that was lost in the translation as its outlined quite a bit. I don't know about the devil tormenting you with pitchforks, but it is the separation from God that is the hell. I envision it as darkness and loneliness forever. Whatever it is we probably can't fully understand it. It doesn't seem fair that God would do this. But I also understand that we all will have an opportunity to accept or deny him. In denying him we infact send our selves to hell. Obviously there are those that may have not had the opportunity. That maybe die before they get the chance to. Or young children that don't reach the age and understanding of accountability. I believe that they get a free pass. But thats just my opinion and not based on anything theological. I just believe that as much as God seems unfair, that He infact is fair.
As for reincarnation. In the Bible it says "It is appointed once for a man to die". Even though you could argue that you come back as a different man or woman the soul would technically be the same, so you are infact the same person. I believe that reincarnation is false. Its a nice thought as none of us relish the thought of dieing. Reincarnation would provide some comfort that we get to come back. I'd have to say this theory is definitely man made.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

guitarman said:


> But I also understand that we all will have an opportunity to accept or deny him.


How does one accept God?


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

> I'd have to say this theory is definitely man made.


sort of like all religions


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> guitarman said:
> 
> 
> > But I also understand that we all will have an opportunity to accept or deny him.
> ...


I guess it depends on which religion you choose to follow. In my faith accepting Jesus Christ as Lord and savior is how.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

guitarman said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > guitarman said:
> ...


where is he so that i may do this


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

Alter said:


> > I'd have to say this theory is definitely man made.
> 
> 
> sort of like all religions


The mainstream religions believe that their faith is inspired of God. There are some quirky beliefs that I feel are man made. There are some theoretical concepts of the mainstream faiths that are man made as well. Although I believe Christianity is a true God inspired religion many men over the centuries have made up beliefs based on certain aspects of the Bible. For example although the word rapture never appears in the Bible, many believe through certain evidence given in the Bible that this is a true future event. Christians are split on this theory. There are many other even more controversial concepts. I was once approached by a church that believes the only way you are saved is through baptism. They use certain text in the Bible to substantiate this belief. I personally don't believe this concept.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

how did you come to believe christianity is the truly god inspired religion


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

guitarman said:


> I don't view life as hell. That wouldn't be a very good out look on life. Rather. I feel that life is a series of tests. And those tests can be very difficult. Just because life is difficult doesn't mean its hell.I have to believe the Bible when it says there is a literal hell. I don't think its something that was lost in the translation as its outlined quite a bit. I don't know about the devil tormenting you with pitchforks, but it is the separation from God that is the hell. I envision it as darkness and loneliness forever.


Its not seperation from God that is hell and lonliness its self denial and slavery to an outside being. I have been through things in my life that can be considered HELL...I wasnt prodded with a fork either but.......IT FELT LIKE IT. It felt like I was burning and writhling through hot glass, like I was possessed by negetive energies, like I was being torn apart, like I had been thrown in a black pit, Like satan himself had cursed my soul and was bleeding me dry...I wont go on.....
I think a literal belief in hell is neurotic. It is lost in the translation because its taken literally and not metaphorically and symbolically.

In those days religion was departed to people through the use of art......there is TONS of religious art, statues of demons, godesses, gods etc......It is a way of portraying an experience in a metaphorical and symbolical sense.

Literal hell is suffering, if there was a literal hell in the way some christians believe then where is it? Where is its abode, on the moon?

Its inside YOU.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Literal hell is suffering, if there was a literal hell in the way some christians believe then where is it? Where is its abode, on the moon?
> 
> Its inside YOU.


its your second left past santa claus
if you pass the easter rabbit youve gone too far


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> Thanks for the post Jesse
> 
> I know everyone of us here have different views on life after death but please have a read of this.
> Got it from a banner ad that I clicked on above this post lol -
> http://www.gnmagazine.org/afterdeath/?S ... gwodiW46nw


Science may not tells us exactly where life came from, but it tells us _exactly_ what happens after death.
Brain functioning stops.
The body is destroyed.
What that feels like, no one can say.
You could consider the experience of dying as eternal--an infinite time dilation--from the perspective of the deceased,
but to others it is a definite event. Brain function stops, person is dead.
Does that mean there's an afterlife? Maybe, maybe not. Who knows? Certainly not Dante Alighieri.
Hell can be used only as a metaphor for the experiences of life.
Death is on the other end of a black hole.

Now, as for scripture, believe what you will. I don't do religious debate.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

the doctor has spoken :wink:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I don't do religious debate.


i dont understand how people seriously still believe these ancient childrens stories are things that really happened
youre wise to not enter a debate with them
they arent right in the head


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Alter said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do religious debate.
> ...


Before your time lived a man named VinCi.
He showed us all why debating religion is stupid.
It simply polarizes everyone involved...nobody _changes_ their opinions.
And be prepared to take a lot of flak for "children's stories."


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

it sounds like vinci had it together
if people are really going to defend their childrens stories i wont even bother


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

If Vinci had it together then Im the F* pope....but I agree a lot of peoples neurotic beliefs are like childrens stories to a degree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

////


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

not only are people fake theyre also inconsiderate assholes


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Alter said:


> not only are people fake theyre also inconsiderate assholes


AGREED.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

The world is a vampire...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Secret destroyers.......... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Alter said:


> not only are people fake theyre also inconsiderate assholes


Maybe you don't give them a chance, if you hold that view about ALL people before you get to know them then thats inconsiderate. Maybe you don't let them get to know you either.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont hold that view for all people there are exceptions
until i know myself i will not let others know me


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats quite sensible actually, Alter.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm relatively solitary, but, in the spirit of a thread about hell, I'll play the devil's advocate:

Other people can help you know yourself better. 
How can you know yourself without knowing yourself in a social context?
Isn't how you'll ultimately be remembered important?


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

you want to get to know me in a social context
spirit and i wish to be your patients dr egodeath


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Other people can help you know yourself better.
> How can you know yourself without knowing yourself in a social context?
> Isn't how you'll ultimately be remembered important?


I agree, others can help but also they can hinder. I understand that a lot of people cant let others see them either for certain reasons.

Im quite solitary too, infact very. You can know yourself without knowing yourself in a social setting better than you can in a social setting because you wont have people projecting their ideas and opinions onto you. Solitude helped me to know myself and it was a big part of my recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Alter said:


> you want to get to know me in a social context
> spirit


???


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Alter said:


> i wish to be your patients dr egodeath


I wanna be his patients too.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Other people can help you know yourself better.
> ...


exactly
when youre alone you arent distracted
i feel that when im with other people i sort of become them
when im alone theres nobody to become
i can only be me
whoever that is


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Alter said:
> 
> 
> > you want to get to know me in a social context
> ...




without punctuation i have confused



Alter said:


> you want to get to know me in a social context :?:
> Spirit and i wish to be your patients dr egodeath


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Solitude helped me to know myself and it was a big part of my recovery.


I actually find talking to people helps with DP. I have to act and somehow that anchors me, makes me aware that there is a reality even though I'm not in touch with it. And the fact that I _can_ act reminds me that I haven't lost it.

Then again, here I am, locked in my room, alone for the last six hours, trying to finish the first half of this book.



Spirit said:


> Alter said:
> 
> 
> > i wish to be your patients dr egodeath
> ...


Can you afford my rates? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I see you meant me and yourself want to be Egos patients....

I want to be his sex slave..or his assistant.  Joking, or am I...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I actually find talking to people helps with DP. I have to act and somehow that anchors me, makes me aware that there is a reality even though I'm not in touch with it. And the fact that I _can_ act reminds me that I haven't lost it.


Well balance is key, too much solitude is not good for Dp,d obviously.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

egodeath said:


> Before your time lived a man named VinCi.


This made me laugh out loud. And before VinCi there was copeful.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> If Vinci had it together then Im the F* pope....


This made me laugh as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

this beer made me laugh at it too...... :lol: Maybe the pope prefers cidar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> This made me laugh out loud. And before VinCi there was copeful.


Copeful and Vinci are the same preson Kenny before that there was "mentallyill"


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Damm, now I think I need a doctor...feeling a little kweezy :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Vixen said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be his sex slave..or his assistant.  Joking, or am I...
> ...


And they say men objectify women.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

they say a lot of things


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

They do talk a lot, don't they, the bastids.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Alter said:


> they say a lot of things


Why so cryptic........Alter :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Cryptic?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, cryptic!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind of just cliche.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't forget ironic now :wink:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought I was too young for you.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea, but wasn't that you who was wondering if Kenny had finished puberty?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Vixen said:


> I told you I was just pulling his chain a little :wink:
> 
> Besides that I have more experience and you are,t to young for me.


I dunno. I'm at my sexual peak. And how do you know how much experience I have?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, looks like you got yourself more than you can handle there Ego LOL


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Always do.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

ill pick up the slack


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

precicely how generous vixen


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Copeful and Vinci are the same preson Kenny before that there was "mentallyill"


Yes I know Lyns, that's what I meant.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry Kenny, I was a li'l bit slow last night and a bit drunk.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Literal hell is suffering, if there was a literal hell in the way some christians believe then where is it?


*stands up*

There is no physical places where hell is located.

God created Hell for Satan and his demons after his fall as Lucifer.
Lucifer was a beautiful angel whose pride ruined him. He wanted his own 
kingdom. God said, "Fine, if that's what you want there you go" (not exactly His words)

Hell is really not meant for us (ALL human beings).

According to Jesus Christ, He is THE WAY, THE TRUTH, THE LIFE. No one comes to the Father (God) except 
through him.

Jesus is our lifesaver from Hell whether in a spiritual or physical sense.

*sits down*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

[email protected] *Stands up* and *sits down*.......But can you stand on your head? Now that would have convinced me!

That is all just theory. I still think its metaphorical, that doesn't mean that I disbelieve you.

*Does the chicken dance while rubbing tummy* :arrow:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

can we stand on our hands now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> can we stand on our hands now?


That might hurt. :| Remove your shoes first.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lolol not that way silly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> That is all just theory. I still think its metaphorical, that doesn't mean that I disbelieve you.


*stands on head and rubs tummy at the same time*

Call it theory if you want but I believe it's the Truth and will not compromise what I believe NO MORE.

Sorry, I've had enough compromising my beliefs to please others. I rather please God. 
Peace.

*stands on two feet again, feels dizzy from standing on head then sits down* :mrgreen:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> *stands on head and rubs tummy at the same time*
> 
> Call it theory if you want but I believe it's the Truth and will not compromise what I believe NO MORE.
> 
> ...


dont forget to please yourself :mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Alter said:


> dont forget to please yourself :mrgreen:


oh you are too funny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > That is all just theory. I still think its metaphorical, that doesn't mean that I disbelieve you.
> ...


*Puts hands on hips and rolls eyes back while pouting*

You shouldn't compromise your beliefs SistA! You can believe what you want too believe and so can I, noone is compromised.

Like I said I don't disbelieve, I just believe slightly different.

It's all good. I still love you and my other friends whatever their beliefs are.

*Spins around and stomps off deva style*


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I like ur attitude Spirit  love ya too *huggles*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Mwah!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow. What a raging debate we have going on here.


----------

